# Ufo



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This painting is from a photo of Anglia in the Caribbean. I added the UFO just because it's mine and I can. I see the UFO as the focal point of the picture, the effect that draws you into the picture and invites you to look around. I realize I didn't keep to script on the photo. Please give me a critique if you have the time. I'm up to it today.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Love the painting Terry....not sure about the UFO.....:wink:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

It's actually crying out for a Van Gogh style starry night Terry.....Would be perfect..:wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Desdichado said:


> It's actually crying out for a Van Gogh style starry night Terry.....Would be perfect..:wink:


I don't think so!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> I don't think so!


Just joking, your painting. No offence...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Desdichado said:


> Just joking, your painting. No offence...


None taken.


----------



## yellobee (Aug 16, 2016)

*I love the painting with the UFO*

They coming, oh wait last I heard they already here. ; )


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You did a great job on this Terry! I love the flowers, I find them to be a great focal point along with the water, not so sure about the ufo either.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> You did a great job on this Terry! I love the flowers, I find them to be a great focal point along with the water, not so sure about the ufo either.


Yeah I'm a great Ancient Alien Enthusiast and from now on all my paintings are just for me since it will be taking me a long time on each. I put an UFO in the Scotland painting and one in the Venice painting, but I made them obscure and no one noticed them. I'm sure I did it to earlier paintings also. On this one I felt like being bold with it.....hey I'm now officially a sick old lady that has a disease that effects my cognitive function so I can get away with most anything now. LOL

Here are those paintings...can you find the UFO's?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I found them now that you told me they were there! There's so much going on in these 2 paintings that it's easy to overlook the UFOs. I know you said you want to keep these but hey, this might be just the thing folks are looking for. You never know.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I found them now that you told me they were there! There's so much going on in these 2 paintings that it's easy to overlook the UFOs. I know you said you want to keep these but hey, this might be just the thing folks are looking for. You never know.


Thank you Dick. Here's my reasoning for keeping them, I'm not such a great artist and I'm well aware of that (_no contradicting allowed_), but I'm not _too _terrible either and I want to have some paintings that my grandchildren will argue for possession about when I'm gone. These are my best right now, if I produce better than I might consider selling them. :wink:


----------



## tlfab4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fab stuff.


----------

